
Was Google's Ex-CFO Right to Say DeepMind Could Have Been a U.K. Tech Champion? - lawrenceyan
https://www.forbes.com/sites/samshead/2019/02/22/was-googles-ex-cfo-right-to-say-deepmind-could-have-been-a-national-champion/#2259767b538e
======
slater
Dupe of your own submission?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19231614](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19231614)

